# About.com- The Two-Week Xifaxan for IBS Study



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Big headlines regarding IBS last week as major news outlets picked up the story of a new study on Xifaxan as a treatment for IBS. Although the study results were positive, (hooray!), to me the headlines were misleading in that they implied that IBS can now be cured with a two week trial of this particular antibiotic. Let's look at the background behind the study and the details of the study itself:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

